# What Line Of Breaker Panels Do You Prefer To Use...?



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

and which lines of breaker panels do you avoid...?

and why...?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

You should try doing a search. We just had a thread on this a week ago or so.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> You should try doing a search. We just had a thread on this a week ago or so.


And probably a week before that and week before that... :laughing:


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> You should try doing a search. We just had a thread on this a week ago or so.


in the Services and Service Equipment forum...?

I wasn't able to find it...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A belated welcome to the forum, bill. Don't let the dogs bother you. They have had their rabies shots  .


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

bayoubill said:


> in the Services and Service Equipment forum...?
> 
> I wasn't able to find it...


General electrical discussion. If i wasnt on my phone i would grab you a link.


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> General electrical discussion. If i wasnt on my phone i would grab you a link.


found it...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/preferred-load-center-brand-56006/

thanks...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

General Electric


----------



## bayoubill (Apr 7, 2013)

As mentioned in previous posts, I'm just now getting back into electrical work after having been away for many many years...

back when I first started doing electrical work in the mid-70's, I'd use ITE almost exclusively... but then, in the early 80's, I started coming across ITE panels that I'd installed years before that had corroded buss bars, and I began alternating between FPE and Square D... and, btw, for the record, the FPE panels I installed in the 80's have never had problems... 

anyhow, I've been looking around at what's available nowadays and have been reading the reviews for panels, both here and elsewhere...

and I've tentatively decided that I'm gonna go with Eaton/Cutler-Hammer's CH line of panels, for several reasons:

- I like the design

- I like the local Eaton distributor

- the CH line is not and has never been widely used down here, and the tan-handled breakers should help set me and my work apart from everybody else


----------

